# Advice Needed on Master Protect HB 400



## Spray wizard (Oct 20, 2014)

Recently I was asked to bid a job spraying HB 400, a BASF
Product. Is there anyone here with experience spraying this product? What 
Type of spray rig is used with this material

Thanks Spray


----------



## Steelpntr (Nov 1, 2014)

Graco RTX 1500


----------

